# DIe cast house..Norfolk.



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

Sometimes you just come to a house what is just a bit different.as I got close to the outside I could see it was clearly abandoned.the gates hanging off.thr lawn overgrown with a rusty lawn mower sitting in the gras.and as I entered it was obvious no one had been in here for quite a long time.the dust and cobwebs hanging everywhere.the house was crammed.i have never been in a house so crammed in all my life.every room was brimming with stuff.a bit too much at times.but there was some lovely stuff to be seen.the owner was obviously an animal lover and a collector of die cast cars.they were everywhere.i am not sure of time of abandonment but I would put it down to 2001 to 2005 with the stuff laying around and the old Nokia phones everywhere.


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Apr 24, 2016)

WOW! What a find. Absolute gem. Love the photos and how you've captured the whole place. Love it.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Apr 24, 2016)

You wasn't exaggerating when you said the place was crammed and brimming with stuff!!! Looks like a storage house for a Charity Shop! The mind boggles with these types of properties when so much possessions are just left. An intriguing find and, as usual, superbly photographed. Nice one Mikey


----------



## Rubex (Apr 24, 2016)

What a strange place, nicely captured


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 24, 2016)

This place is an absolute treasure trove. Apart from the one or two rare dinky models to the porcelain. Like - "Wow"


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 24, 2016)

Absolutely fantastic another brilliant post


----------



## morrti (Apr 24, 2016)

Great images (and processing) there, you'd expect the owners to pop back again, thanx for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 24, 2016)

There's some nice pieces in your pics, when you said it was crammed you weren't joking, I hope you nailed it up tight when you left, Thanks


----------



## tazong (Apr 24, 2016)

What a fantastic treasure trove and so beautifully captured, my heart hope this place stays as it is , my head says it will get raped and trashed.
Fantastic find bud


----------



## HughieD (Apr 24, 2016)

Lost for words on that one. As fantastic as it is crushingly sad.


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 24, 2016)

Amazing find. Leaves you wondering how places like this are ignored for so long by the local community and only hope the people who lived there weren't abandoned.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you all.I was amazed by the stuff left behind.the rot is showing in places.and smiler.I wished I had a hammer and nails to lock it shut ☺


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 24, 2016)

amazing, great pictures


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 25, 2016)

What a beauty so much to look at,you were right it is rammed full.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 25, 2016)

Blimey, lots to see in there. Nicely shot


----------



## Suzyexplorer (Apr 27, 2016)

Great pictures .....it certainly is a wonderful place....and a pleasure to explore and capture ... Xx


----------



## Potter (Apr 27, 2016)

That really is an amazing find. So much stuff left, even the DVD player. Nicely captured too.


----------



## BexWRC (Jul 17, 2016)

How lovely  despite being crammed to the hilt it still has that lovely homey feel to it... but with a tinge of sadness at someones life being left like that to just waste away. Glad there are no external shots, hopefully it can remain in it's peaceful state.


----------



## Togitha (Jul 17, 2016)

It looks like they were possibly packing to move, given the boxes and suitcases everywhere...but then the move just didn't happen. Very strange.


----------

